# Pure IPV6



## kfarmer (Jan 19, 2012)

Hey all,

I've been working a few days on getting ipv6 to work.  I have a lab setup with a HE tunnel to get to the IPV6 world.  Everything works perfectly, except the automatic process of clients getting addresses.  I've did a lot of home work on this and I understand that you need to send out a RA to the clients.  I have /etc/rtadvd.conf modified with the following prefix;


```
em1:\
    :addrs#1:addr="2001:470:1f10:125d::":prefixlen#64:tc=ether:
```
I'm not sure if that is correct or not as I'm reflecting what the FreeBSD handbook displayed to do so.  Below is my dhcpd6.conf file;


```
archangel# cat dhcpd6.conf
default-lease-time 2592000;
preferred-lifetime 604800;
option dhcp-renewal-time 3600;
option dhcp-rebinding-time 7200;

# Enable RFC 5007 support (same than for DHCPv4)
allow leasequery;

# The path of the lease file
dhcpv6-lease-file-name "/var/db/dhcpd6.leases";

# Global definitions for name server address(es) and domain search list
#
#
option dhcp6.name-servers 2001:470:20::2;
option dhcp6.domain-search "test.example.com","example.com";

option dhcp6.info-refresh-time 21600;


# The subnet where the server is attached
subnet6 2001:470:1f10:125d::/64 {
        range6 2001:470:1f10:125d::100 2001:470:1f10:125d::200;
}
```
Everything starts perfectly.. I hop on a windows 7 computer and no addresses are obtained.  I'm new to this ipv6 stuff and I really like the entire design of it.  Some reason it's being a bear to get anything to work unless you feed static addresses to it then it's fine.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 20, 2012)

Start off with rtadvd first and turn off dhcp6. That's the easiest to setup and should work without any issues. I have it running here for a couple of years now.


```
dice@maelcum:~>cat /etc/rtadvd.conf 
rl1: \
	:addrs#1:addr="2001:xxx:xxx::":prefixlen#64:
```

Note that I don't have tc=ether in there.


----------



## kfarmer (Jan 20, 2012)

I have everything running fine now.  The only issue that I'm having is that windows 7 workstation in the lab are disconnecting from the network.  You have to run rtadvd and dhcp side by side for a ipv6 only network.  The reason I came across is there is no way to tell workstations what DNS to use.  I don't think rtadvd has that ability?  Anyways here is my dhcp conf file;


```
default-lease-time 2592000;
#preferred-lifetime 604800;
#option dhcp-renewal-time 3600;
#option dhcp-rebinding-time 7200;

# Enable RFC 5007 support (same than for DHCPv4)
#allow leasequery;

# The path of the lease file
dhcpv6-lease-file-name "/var/db/dhcpd6.leases";

# Global definitions for name server address(es) and domain search list
#
#


# The subnet where the server is attached
subnet6 2001:470:1f10:125d::/64 {
     option dhcp6.name-servers 2001:470:20::2;
     option dhcp6.domain-search "pudding.anexit.net";
     range6 2001:470:1f10:125d::100 2001:470:1f10:125d::200;

}
```
I've changed the settings a few times and the windows 7 clients obtain everything fine.  After a few seconds the internet goes away rather quick.  A restart of dhcpd6 works everytime but there has to be a reason why this is happening.  On a side note the FreeBSD workstations and Debian boxes work flawless.

Bug maybe?


----------



## darkmark (Jan 26, 2012)

Does [cmd=]ipconfig /renew6=[/cmd] give an error in Windows 7? If not, perhaps an analysis with tcpdump is in order.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 26, 2012)

darkmark said:
			
		

> If not, perhaps an analysis with tcpdump is in order.


Yes, that would be a good idea.

`# tcpdump -vni re0 port 67 or port 68`

(substitute re0 for the interface your DHCP server is running on)


----------



## kpa (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm seeing the same on windows7, it just doesn't seem to pay any attention to rdnss from rtadvd(8) or dhcp6.name-servers from dhcpd6. OS X picks up the name server settings just fine.

Edit: This turned out to be a problem in VirtualBox. Bridged adapters do not work with IPv6.


----------

